

Sen. McCain: How to Get Silicon Valley to Help the Pentagon - jedberg
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/sen-mccain-get-silicon-valley-help-pentagon/

======
MichaelCrawford
The Pentagon created Silicon Valley.

If you don't believe me look up the wikipedia for Onizuka Air Force Station.
It was the first ground station for America's spy satellites and I am
absolutely serious that it was placed in Sunnyvale because it was a radio-
quiet location, being out in the middle of a bunch of orchards.

Right next to Onizuka is a large Lockheed campus; I'm not at liberty to
confirm nor to deny that it was put there to make all the toys that were
needed either by Onizuka or by its spy satellites.

